# Il Grande Cocomero



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera alle 23:25 su *Rai 2*, nuova puntata del programma condotto da Linus. A me non dispiace, vengono sempre invitati ospiti quasi sempre interessanti, così come lo sono le interviste. Nella puntata di stanotte gli ospiti Giovanni Allevi, Luca Bizzarri e Paolo Kessisoglu.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Canale?


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Canale?


Ops, avevo dimenticato ora modifico. Rai due.


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ops, avevo dimenticato ora modifico. Rai due.



Grazie...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2013)

In tema Linus a me piace troppo Deejay chiama italia


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Nelle settimane scorse sono stati intervistati persone del calibro di Roberto Vecchioni, Battiato, Robert Peroni e qualche settimana fa anche Carlo Ancelotti che ha pubblicizzato il suo libro "Il Mio Albero di Natale".


----------



## O Animal (19 Dicembre 2013)

Stano vedere Linus in un ambiente televisivo.. Di solito è un pesce fuor d'acqua davanti alle telecamere e qui si vede che fa di tutto per far finta di non esserci...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2013)

programma molto carino. 

alla fine sembra di vedere deejay chiama italia, solo che manca savino.


----------



## O Animal (20 Dicembre 2013)

Dariaaaaa BigNardiiiii...


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Dicembre 2013)

Un grande Linus quando dice ad Allevi: "tu sembra sempre che ci prendi per il c.ulo" ahahahah. Ma davvero, parla e ride contemporaneamente, non sta proprio bene.


----------

